
Show HN: Color Merge Sort - sacert
https://github.com/sacert/Color-Merge-Sort
======
dmlittle
Pretty neat! One suggestion I'd make is to make the animation a bit slower or
allow custom speeds to be set. It's currently a little to fast for my taste.

------
sova
Well done! Showing multiple spectra as merge approaches one unit is very
illustrative of how local the arrangement really is.

~~~
kristofferc
I think showing them as bars with different heights is more illustrative,
like: [https://www.toptal.com/developers/sorting-
algorithms](https://www.toptal.com/developers/sorting-algorithms). Similar
colors are hard to distinguish.

~~~
fiatjaf
You're wrong.

~~~
sova
Hahah, well I think it's very nice that we have both. The rainbow approach is
very nice for me for many reasons, namely that rainbows are the chief illusion
of the cosmos (instantaneous coming together of causes and conditions) and
rainbows/light spectra are also fractyllic in their representations (each
droplet of water holds a complete rainbow, but zooming out rather than seeing
many small rainbows you see one large one)

~~~
fiatjaf
I want more information on these topics you mention, please. Thank you.

------
fiatjaf
Super nice. But is this really an efficient sorting algorithm?

~~~
sand500
Worst case of O(n log n) is not efficient?

